# Do Piko Pre-Painted Builings need to be Primed?



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a number of new Piko building kits that are going to be my winter project. Before assembly; to help eliminate the "plastic look" I plan on painting them even though they already have the factory coloring.

My plan is using a combination of exterior house paint and Krylon spray paint with a finish coat or two of a clear flat spray UV protectant. 

Should these parts be sprayed with a primer first?

Any other suggestions?

First time doing any of these and would prefer only doing it once!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I just repaint with latex house paint..no primer. The paint starts to, in time peel..I have been told that the latex will not stick, and does not work well..not to use it but it works for me. On new kits I have used the Krylon paint for plastic on the trim...yhe older ones I just mask and paint.

I just plan on touch every so often.

ALSO a tip if you are going to leave out the buildings all year long, OR even if you are not...when I repainted ANY building that needed it..the plastic that they give you to use in the kits will turn yellow and brittle with time...I replace the plastic window that comes with the kit with plexi-glas..EVEN on new kits, that is sold at Menard''s and or other hardware stores..THAT lasts and does not yellow! It stays clear forever, never yellowing!

Bubba


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Jim-

I have 2 of the Piko buildings, and have not painted them. However based on several other plastic buildings, I would suggest that you:
-very lightly sand the surfaces with very fine steel wool (000)
to remove the shinefrom the surface
-Wash building with warm soapy water to remove oils that inhibit adhesion, rinse and air dry
- Use the spray plastic primer available in hardware stores, noting overcoat time recomendations on label

This should give you a good surface for painting.

I used this procedure on the Colorado Model buildings with spray paints, and they are 2 plus years and paint is good.

Most spray paints are solvent based and should work well, not sure about latex water based house paints. Oil based may work better if you can find them, or use solvent based paints such as Rustoleum

Perhaps others will chime in. Good luck

Jerry


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have repainted my older Piko buildings using Tremclad. I have been told that Piko buildings could be a PVC material. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly? The only one I've really had "trouble" with is the one I painted with Bic White Out on a whim... and even it has peeled in a way that actually looks pretty natural and really cool. 








And yes, the factory white parts do get dingy and yellow, and the other colors get chalky.... but it takes a few years. I'm more worried because they seem to be getting pretty brittle after about 10 years


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim
As goes the pros, Primer ? YES YES. Primer in all painting methods is designed to grip or bite into the substrate, then the paint bites into the primer. Paint will lay flat onto the underneath substrate without biting into the substrate, then soon to peel off.
I would use the shaker can primer like Krylon, be sure and paint the primer, primer is not water proof, but paint is. Wes in our club painted something I built for him, I told him to be sure and prime it first. He called me and said the paint is curling up,
I said did you prime it ? He said no, I was planning on painting two coats of paint, Well now you get to remove all the paint first then prime it, and then paint it. Now after 4 years it still looks great. It is out all the time. I am not sure if you have been to Wes's layout, but it is funny now how Wes talks about painting, the first thing he says is be sure and use primer.
Dennis


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Primer it is. Thanks everyone for all the info.


----------

